# Scary African Chiclid in friend's 20 gal tank!



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Okay my friend has a 20 gallon fish tank filled with one African Chiclid and my friend has an Algae problem. The African Cichlid won't let snails or algea eaters i the tank. What do? (meme)


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Clean manually ?

3 day Blackout treatment ?

Don't allow the lights to remain on for longer than 8 hours ?


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Remove the cichlid?


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

The thing is, that is the only tank and the store does not want the Chichlid back.


----------

